# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Διάδρομος alpine σταματάει

## Kwstas134

Καλησπέρα σας ! 
Πήρα έναν διάδρομο μεταχειρισμένο  alpine Mi150
Την πρώτη μέρα μόλις ανέβηκα πάνω έπεφτε η απόδοση του και όταν έβαζα ανηφόρα τσούλαγε καλύτερα 
Σήμερα πήγα να κάνω σταμάταγε και έβγαζε er6 από ότι διάβασα είναι προστασία μοτέρ του έβαλα σπρέι σιλικόνης τα ίδια και πήρα και του έβαλα γράσο μήπως στρώσει
Ξεκίνησε αλλά μόλις ανεβαίνω επάνω πάλι κόβει ταχύτητα μόλις κατεβαίνεις στροφαρει πάλι κανονικά ..

----------


## pourpou

ο ιμαντας κατ αρχην θελει σπρει σιλικονης κατω απο το σημειο που περπατας,ριχνεις το προχωρας λιγο και ξαναριχνεις για να παει το σπρει σε ολη τη διαδρομη του ιμαντα και δευτερο κοιτα μηπως ειναι χαλαρος και θελει τεντωμα

----------


## george89

Καλησπερα σας και μονο που πηρες Μι 150 περαστικα.....Λοιπον ΚΑΤΑΡΧΑΣ ΒΓΑΛΕ ΤΟ ΓΡΑΣΟ !!!! 2ον αλλαξε SOS τον ταπητα του μπας και σωσεις το μοτερ !

----------


## Kwstas134

Καλησπέρα ! Γιατί βγάζει προβλήματα ;
Ήρθε κάποιος τεχνικός και μου είπε ότι μάλλον είναι πρόβλημα πλακέτας αλλά με όσους έχω μιλήσει μου έχουν πει ότι είναι ο τάπητας

----------

